# Good company that can be trusted???



## TwisT (May 31, 2012)

www.PurchasePeptides.com
*Let our customers speak for us!*​


ontopthegame85 said:


> I can say this is got to be the best research a-dex I have used @ 1mg eod I have not experienced one side effect.I have to give the guys @ pp there props.





exphys88 said:


> I ordered some adex and t3, and it literally shipped the same day I ordered. They've obviously got their shit together.





dutchmaster454 said:


> God i cant wait to get mine, this shit is going to be awesome. it has to be. ive seen to many good reviews





ManInBlack said:


> Just letting the board know that I made an order with PP and they delivered in a VERY timely fashion. Preciate it PP





towing said:


> I ordered Letrozole for my rats because they were on tabs of armidex and they started to get gyno build up behind the nips. I have been giving them .25 Letrozole every day and the nips feel softer and the soreness has subsided. They were on high Levels of test and deca and the armidex just was not strong enough. I would say PP is G2G





fsoe said:


> (ghrp-2) Is fantastic ... test subject is feeling fantatstic on it ...





mdogg5 said:


> Just wanted to say Purchase Peptides has great customer service. I had a issue and the resolved it within 12hours. Great communication. Thanks guys. I def order again..





GreenGiant said:


> Yes, PP is g2g and trusted.





chemical said:


> ordered T3 and clen yesterday. Today, it was listed on backorder for a couple hours then it was shipped out same day. Purchase Peptides, in my opinion, is known for the best shipping of chemical research sites. Buy one get one free plus a company that goes above and beyond on fast shipping. You are speaking my language. It is a rarity to find a company go this far so that is why I have to give a little praise. Keep up the good work.





OldSchoolLifter said:


> I have been using PP for my GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 w/o dac research for the last month and I am extremely please with the quality.
> 
> From the service, to the research materials, they are a class act.



Aromasin:







AND MORE!


----------



## fsoe (May 31, 2012)

PP is no doubt #1 - I am so thankful for sponsors like PP - Peps and Chems are top nitch


----------



## girpy (May 31, 2012)

Just got some in today, been a long time customer and never less than 100% satisfied. Never had a need to try other places!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

Lets keep on topic girls


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 1, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Lets keep on topic girls



Your OK in my Book sweetie...   Highly Recommended !


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Your OK in my Book sweetie...   Highly Recommended !



6 to midnight


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 1, 2012)

Purchase Peptide has been, hands down, the best peptide company I have ever done business with. The shipping is always fast and packaged professionaly. 
Unless PP closes it's doors, it will always be my go to Research company.

Purchase Peptides--Customer


----------



## TwisT (Jun 1, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Purchase Peptide has been, hands down, the best peptide company I have ever done business with. The shipping is always fast and packaged professionaly.
> Unless PP closes it's doors, it will always be my go to Research company.
> 
> Purchase Peptides--Customer



Thanks!


----------



## chemical (Jun 4, 2012)

Liver values (AST and ALT) are very good.  Well within normal range.  That's pretty awesome if you think about it.  What oral chemical can you take that increases testosterone and doesn't jack up your liver values?  Purchase Pep's Aromasin is extremely high quality.  Some of that real sticky stuff.  31 gauge for oral measuring and administration ain't gonna happen.  Better stick with the dropper.  It is thick.


----------



## gamma (Jun 4, 2012)

test ^^^^^^^


----------



## TwisT (Jun 4, 2012)

lols


----------



## TwisT (Jun 4, 2012)

Did I mention we are running 15% off? Of course you know this because you check your inbox


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 5, 2012)

Twist,

How were you dosing the aromasin when you got those estradiol numbers?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 5, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Twist,
> 
> How were you dosing the aromasin when you got those estradiol numbers?


Those were my labs.. I was dosing 25mg ED on 750mg Test.. Started the dosing the day of first pin and labs were taken aroud week 7 or 8 if I recall correctly.. Check out the Lab testing section.. Plenty of info in there.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 7, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Those were my labs.. I was dosing 25mg ED on 750mg Test.. Started the dosing the day of first pin and labs were taken aroud week 7 or 8 if I recall correctly.. Check out the Lab testing section.. Plenty of info in there.



Thanks buddy


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

Only a few days left of 15% off!


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 8, 2012)

Must add to this that I have GHRP2 and CJC from PP and they are truly top notch when it comes to Peps and Chems! With the deals they have you almost have to be crazy not to use them for your next experiment


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> Must add to this that I have GHRP2 and CJC from PP and they are truly top notch when it comes to Peps and Chems! With the deals they have you almost have to be crazy not to use them for your next experiment



thanks for the review!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Not trying to start ANY shit but these seem to be the exact same vials/solution that EP used. Coincidence? 

With that said my research seems to be going good so far.


----------



## gamma (Jun 8, 2012)

keep that on the dL...research is working that's all that matters


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Not trying to start ANY shit but these seem to be the exact same vials/solution that EP used. Coincidence?
> 
> With that said my research seems to be going good so far.



I believe we import from the same vial manufacturer  I know a few other companies that do aswell, we use a pretty major one.

-T


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## TwisT (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## fsoe (Jun 9, 2012)

They can be trusted --- The clen is straight GANGSTER - Strongest by far I have ever researched -


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 10, 2012)

Take some time do some research you'll find out we're two different companies.

Sometimes brown sometimes blue!




SloppyJ said:


> Not trying to start ANY shit but these seem to be the exact same vials/solution that EP used. Coincidence?
> 
> With that said my research seems to be going good so far.


----------



## tacoman (Jun 11, 2012)

purchase peptide is a class act. Have tested out there letro (been working alittle to good :0), there igf lr3 which happened to be the best quality I have ever ran. It was the only one that made me go super hypo almost everytime. 

There ghrp2,ipam, and mod grf are all great and mt2 is top notch at instantly getting you boners in the morning and a racial change within a week. Kinda like reversive  michael jackson surgery. 

Also look out for my log on there gw 501516 and aicar, will be starting it up soon, after I receive it. Willl be able to tell you how there gw 501516 compares to the other popular peptide company gw 501516 that I have tested in the past. Plus how much more effective is stacking aicar with it. Should be a fun.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Tacobell 



tacoman said:


> purchase peptide is a class act. Have tested out there letro (been working alittle to good :0), there igf lr3 which happened to be the best quality I have ever ran. It was the only one that made me go super hypo almost everytime.
> 
> There ghrp2,ipam, and mod grf are all great and mt2 is top notch at instantly getting you boners in the morning and a racial change within a week. Kinda like reversive  michael jackson surgery.
> 
> Also look out for my log on there gw 501516 and aicar, will be starting it up soon, after I receive it. Willl be able to tell you how there gw 501516 compares to the other popular peptide company gw 501516 that I have tested in the past. Plus how much more effective is stacking aicar with it. Should be a fun.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 11, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Take some time do some research you'll find out we're two different companies.
> 
> Sometimes brown sometimes blue!



Stay out of my thread fat man


More bloodwork and reviews added to post #1


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad they're finally getting the recognition they deserve, been using their AI's since I started reppin months ago and always been on point


----------



## TwisT (Jun 12, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Glad they're finally getting the recognition they deserve, been using their AI's since I started reppin months ago and always been on point



Appreciate it


----------



## autodad (Jun 12, 2012)

Just placed my first order. I'm in south fl so hopefully I get my package quickly. Keep you guys posted thanks in advance I have heard great things.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 12, 2012)

autodad said:


> Just placed my first order. I'm in south fl so hopefully I get my package quickly. Keep you guys posted thanks in advance I have heard great things.



Bro its gonna be like I dropped it off at ur door myself!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 14, 2012)

Website being remodeled! Cant wait!


----------



## teezhay (Jun 17, 2012)

Start carrying some bromo and/or caber and I'm down.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 17, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Start carrying some bromo and/or caber and I'm down.



working on it


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 18, 2012)

been using purchase peptides, great stuff , only wish they shipped with fedex also so i get my stuff faster 

LabPe another great company, extremly fast delivery


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 18, 2012)

Considering adding an overnight option for Domestic and possibly Fedex for International. We do provide Fedex on occasion when requested but fee's are high because we dont have an account with them





SMALLbaby said:


> been using purchase peptides, great stuff , only wish they shipped with fedex also so i get my stuff faster
> 
> LabPe another great company, extremly fast delivery


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jun 18, 2012)

i belive for international orders it would be better to ship via fedex cuz it takes less time to arrive and i dont think it can be more than 50$ for that kind of shipment. right now i am paying 45$ and it takes 10 days to get here. if you can get fedex it would be great!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 20, 2012)

Unfortunately we dont have a Fedex account. here is a quote from their site for a 1 pound package value $10.00

https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/standalone?method=goToResultSummaryPage


*Select *  *Delivery Date/Time*  *Service*  *Rates*   																		 																			 In the shortest time possible. Call 1?800?Go?FedEx for availability and rate. 																		 																	 																		 																			FedEx International Next Flight[SUP]?[/SUP] 																		 																	   Wed Jun 27, 2012 6:00 PM  FedEx International Priority[SUP]?[/SUP]  162.42   Fri Jun 29, 2012 6:00 PM  FedEx International Economy[SUP]?[/SUP]  94.44




SMALLbaby said:


> i belive for international orders it would be better to ship via fedex cuz it takes less time to arrive and i dont think it can be more than 50$ for that kind of shipment. right now i am paying 45$ and it takes 10 days to get here. if you can get fedex it would be great!


----------



## Lmass (Jun 20, 2012)

Well...I dont understand the problem here Mate!!..All companies is able to make a deal with Fedex, like "Labpe" have for fast secure international or domestic orders to a cheap price, and as you can see, many users are asking for this service... So take action for the Business my friend, this is hopefully why you are here right?




purchasepeptides said:


> Unfortunately we dont have a Fedex account. here is a quote from their site for a 1 pound package value $10.00
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/standalone?method=goToResultSummaryPage
> 
> ...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 20, 2012)

What problem?  I was clearly stating the rate that Fedex quoted off their web site. I have no desire to have multiple shippers. USPS has done purchasepeptides.com just fine. My guess, the deal my competitor has that you are referring to is with a much larger company then themselves and they more the likely ship off that account. Guys like us dont qualify for those types of discounts with Fedex.  If 2 or 3 customers is many to you my friend you better take a closer look at the number of packages we ship a month because 2 or 3 is nothing. As a matter of fact 2 or 3 isnt even 10% in a day. We cant win them all, there's plenty of business out there for everyone and we all have our own niches. I think over the last 15 months purchasepeptides.com has made itself pretty well known in the industry.  Not to mention we are on track to far exceed where I thought we'd be by the end of this year!




Lmass said:


> Well...I dont understand the problem here Mate!!..All companies is able to make a deal with Fedex, like "Labpe" have for fast secure international or domestic orders to a cheap price, and as you can see, many users are asking for this service... So take action for the Business my friend, this is hopefully why you are here right?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 20, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> What problem?  I was clearly stating the rate that Fedex quoted off their web site. I have no desire to have multiple shippers. USPS has done purchasepeptides.com just fine. My guess, the deal my competitor has that you are referring to is with a much larger company then themselves and they more the likely ship off that account. Guys like us dont qualify for those types of discounts with Fedex.  If 2 or 3 customers is many to you my friend you better take a closer look at the number of packages we ship a month because 2 or 3 is nothing. As a matter of fact 2 or 3 isnt even 10% in a day. We cant win them all, there's plenty of business out there for everyone and we all have our own niches. I think over the last 15 months purchasepeptides.com has made itself pretty well known in the industry.  Not to mention we are on track to far exceed where I thought we'd be by the end of this year!* thanks to twist*




fixed


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 20, 2012)

TwisT said:


> fixed


This guy...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 20, 2012)

Has everyone met Twist?


TwisT said:


> fixed


----------



## TwisT (Jun 20, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## Viciony (Jun 21, 2012)

lol!


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jun 22, 2012)

can i pick your products  in store? I live in Boynton


----------



## TwisT (Jun 22, 2012)

fl00ridabuff said:


> can i pick your products  in store? I live in Boynton



Sorry, mail only


----------



## TwisT (Jun 27, 2012)

Dont fall for companies posting good things about themselves! We let our customers do the talking!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## persianprince23 (Jun 28, 2012)

aromasin from PP is g2g


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the positive flow. You know I hear allot of different reasons why people should by from certain vendors and as far as I am concerned nothing goes further then this.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/59504.html


----------



## TwisT (Jul 12, 2012)

new bloodwork, pm me for it


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 12, 2012)

Thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao



twist said:


> new bloodwork, pm me for it


----------



## TwisT (Jul 12, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao



go away


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 13, 2012)

If you did some work I would. over paid under work what a life!



TwisT said:


> go away


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont think this should go unmentioned.

We (purchasepeptides) are going to carry tadalafil very soon. You wont have any issues w/ it






 Originally Posted by *returnofthdragon* 

 
 I've got some on the way.
   I give it an A +


----------



## TwisT (Jul 16, 2012)

20% off! take advantage


----------



## TwisT (Jul 26, 2012)

ups


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 27, 2012)

We're going back to brown to please the masses.  LMAO



TwisT said:


> Stay out of my thread fat man
> 
> 
> More bloodwork and reviews added to post #1


----------



## SigNaL7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Based on reviews alone, I chose to do business with you. ( purchase peptides ) 
 Good communication, fast shipping, and great sales. I could not ask for more.
 - Thanks


----------



## TwisT (Jul 28, 2012)

SigNaL7 said:


> Based on reviews alone, I chose to do business with you. ( purchase peptides )
> Good communication, fast shipping, and great sales. I could not ask for more.
> - Thanks



We appreciate it!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 3, 2012)

Here you go!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks



girpy said:


> Just got some in today, been a long time customer and never less than 100% satisfied. Never had a need to try other places!


----------



## TwisT (Nov 18, 2012)

We are back!


----------



## TwisT (Nov 21, 2012)

* Thanksgiving and Black Friday Sale!!! Earn 22 % off all products other then bulk items by using promo code Black Turkey at check out! This promo is good for 22 and 23rd only.



 Have a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving everyon! .

www.PurchasePeptides.com
​*


----------



## bikinibabe13 (Jan 5, 2016)

Interested in the clen... first timer, so be nice boyz...I only see the liquid form, is there pill form available? Can someone email me some info details....how to cycle ...etc.. thx!
Misslyndsayana@gmail.com


----------



## PittbullTx (Oct 5, 2019)

Since this company no longer has an active website who would be a legitimate peptide site to order from?


----------



## PittbullTx (Oct 5, 2019)

Since this website is no longer active what is a reliable and legitimate website for peptides?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 5, 2019)

PittbullTx said:


> Since this website is no longer active what is a reliable and legitimate website for peptides?


Which peptides are you looking for? Monster labs carries some.  Let me know if you have any questions.

Mymonsterlabs.com


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 5, 2019)

Also, we offer a 15% discount to first time buyers of monster labs.


----------

